# Queen Marking Pens



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

My local beekeeping mavens have recommended against the use of oil-based queen marking pens (like the Testors)

Some of the bee supply folks sell *Uni Posca* brand of water-based paint markers:

My local art supply store carries these:
*Marvy Garden Craft terracotta paint marker*

Does anybody have any experience with this brand ?

Is it opaque enough to use?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Did they say why? Cancer?

A lot of the beekeepers use hobby paint, for models, & nail polish.
Good luck finding green nail polish.


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> Did they say why? Cancer?
> 
> A lot of the beekeepers use hobby paint, for models, & nail polish.
> Good luck finding green nail polish.


i seem to recall that it is because if you get too much of the oil based medium on the queen it can kill her.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Too much of any paint can kill her. I use the Testors enamel pens and the uni POSCO. Both are oil based enamel. I have many queens that were marked four and five years ago and are still doing fine.


----------

